# The wah-wah's strike again



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

http://www.gohuntn.c...ses-controversy


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

bleeding heart, tree hugging liberals at their finest.............


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I would have taken pictures of them, then taken them off, and then put the pictures up---big ones. Thats being politically correct in my book--not that I like too though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What a shame !! But he really should have seen that coming.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We have a middle school with racks and head mounts hanging in the halls, they are admired by most people who come to the school as fine mounts.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

_Some people feel it's their duty to be offended._


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

frozenbutt said:


> _Some people feel it's their duty to be offended._


 Exactly, it could have been wildlife pictures even. People are sickening when it comes to this whole offended thing. It's a real shame and I agree he did know it was coming sooner or later. All it takes is one to ruin it for the rest !


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

*Next they will be saying he was using them for profiling purposes.*


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That's crazy. I like it.

On a side note, how does a high school principal afford to go to Africa and not only hunt all those animals, but have them mounted?

That can't be cheap.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

funny that the kids didnt complain about it but their parrents did. i would amost assume they didint even know they were there till the newspaper article.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Exactly Jeff. Sometimes it just better to be quiet for the sake of sanity. Fred, I don't know how much he makes but I know what they cost to hunt and mount. My buddy next door goes every year and the PH has become our good friend who visits twice a year. Plus I've seen the pricelists. $20,000.00 for an elephant hunt !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> On a side note, how does a high school principal afford to go to Africa and not only hunt all those animals, but have them mounted?
> That can't be cheap.


Maybe he isn't married !!

Lived on base all those years.., for free, free healthcare, GI bill, now he has a good paying job with great benefits and three months off every year !...And if he's well connected he probably gets free flights over and back if he times it right.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> That's crazy. I like it.
> 
> On a side note, how does a high school principal afford to go to Africa and not only hunt all those animals, but have them mounted?
> 
> That can't be cheap.


That's what I was thinking!!!


----------

